# Motobecane Mirage Pro Review



## charlie6460

Let me first start off by saying my knowledge of cycling is very limited when I started this quest (and still is).

Like many other suckers before me, I saw the Ironman World Championship at Kona on TV, and decided I too want to be an Ironman! I do realize this will take a few years to accomplish, but I decided to start my quest.

I have a very low-end entry level mountain bike, but to start to training I needed a road bike. I figured I should start with an entry level road bike that I might wreck. I went to my LBS (a new acronym I have recently picked up). I discovered that an entry level bike with all the necessary accessories to start will cost $800 - $1,000. My jaw hit the ground. I started searching on ebay, but I couldn’t really find anything I liked. Then I discovered bikesdirect.com. It was within my price range. After doing some searched on the Internet for reviews, I reluctantly decided to order from there. I say reluctantly because there are some positive and very strong negative reviews out there.

My plan was to order the 2008 Mirage Sport. The cost was about $400. At the very last minute I changed my mind and ordered the Mirage Pro (at the time was $550) for an additional $150. I thought the upgrade to Tiagra, clipless pedals and aero bars would be worth it. Please keep in mind as the time of ordering (and still) I was clueless about cycling equipment. I ordered the bike on a Sunday night, and it arrived on Wednesday. 

I have the bike for a few months now. Here are my thoughts so far.

The clipless pedals:
They were not as much of an upgrade as I had thought. I have since found these pedals online for about $25. Bikesdirect.com advertises that they are worth $80. Since I had to buy shoes that was an extra $50 (cheapest road shoes I could find). Because I was fearful of how hard it would be to use the clipless pedals I also ordered toe clip pedals (if that is the correct term). That was an additional $25. By the way if you are new to this like me make sure you find out more about clipless pedals before using them. I initially had the cleats installed upside down and placed incorrectly on the shoe. After the first use on a trainer I was down for about a week due to a very sore knee.

The aero bars:
They were not as much of an upgrade as I had thought. They look cheap and I have found them online for about $50. Bikesdirect.com advertises that they are worth $110. I have also discovered to use aero bars correctly it would be best to have a new seat post that is set forward (probably the incorrect cycling term) instead of the typical set back for a road bike. The new seat post cost me $55. I haven’t received it yet, so I cannot say for sure how helpful it will be.

Tiagra upgrade:
Like I said at the last minute I changed my mind and went with the Mirage Pro instead of Mirage Sport. I can honestly say I didn’t read all of the components for the Mirage Pro. It wasn’t until I first looked at the bike did I realize that the only Tiagra component was the rear derailleur. Everything else is Sora. Again please keep in mind that even today I am still not sure of the difference. I went back to the website and under the components for the Mirage Pro this is correct. I probably would still have gone with the upgrade even if a took a closer look at the components. 

Assembly:
I expected assembly to be much more difficult than it was. It took about 2 hours but that included watching the basic assembly video on the website and drinking beer at the same time.

Bike Fit:
I was clueless about this. Since assembly, I received some advice on raising the saddle to a point that seems to high, but it does feel better when I ride.

Wheels:
Wheels seem to be on the entry level side, but I have no problem with that.

Weight of the bike:
I need to lose weight, so until I take care of myself the weight of the bike is no concern to me.

The rest:
The bike seems to ride well. I did have some troubles with the bike shifting gears on its own. I tightened the chain and that seems to fix it. I have never been able to get the bike in the easiest gear (not sure of the appropriate cycling term here) for now I am just living with it. The chain will not stay on that gear. To be honest my biggest fear at this point is getting a flat and not knowing what to do. I plan on attending a “fixing a flat” clinic at my LBS soon.

Summary:
I don’t plan on competing in an Iron Man on this bike. If this sport sticks with me I will probably put some money into a better level bike. Even though there are some disappointments with the bike it seems to have great value for the money. If I don’t wreck it, I anticipate that I can use the bike all season which I plan on ending with an Olympic distance triathlon.


----------



## sometimerider

charlie6460 said:


> I say reluctantly because there are some positive and very strong negative reviews out there.


Most of the negatives have more to do with BD's marketing claims and practices, rather than problems with the products.



> Since I had to buy shoes that was an extra $50 (cheapest road shoes I could find).


It's typical that those just getting into cycling can easily spend several hundred dollars to get even minimally equipped. Things like clothing, shoes, pump, tool kit, spare tubes, saddle bag, water cages and bottles, etc.



> Assembly:
> I expected assembly to be much more difficult than it was. It took about 2 hours but that included watching the basic assembly video on the website and drinking beer at the same time.


It still can be worthwhile to take the bike to your LBS and get it tuned and adjusted. You might also get some fitting advice.



> I did have some troubles with the bike shifting gears on its own. I tightened the chain and that seems to fix it. I have never been able to get the bike in the easiest gear (not sure of the appropriate cycling term here) for now I am just living with it. The chain will not stay on that gear.


Tighten the chain? The only way to do that is to remove links. It's not likely that this is necessary. The rear derailleur adjustment is fairly easy to do on your own (http://www.parktool.com/repair/readhowto.asp?id=64



> To be honest my biggest fear at this point is getting a flat and not knowing what to do. I plan on attending a “fixing a flat” clinic at my LBS soon.


Really good idea.


----------



## charlie6460

Thanks for the response!

After looking at the link you included it, the proper term for what I did was make some minor changes to the adjusting barrel. …. I think. My lack of equipment terms is evident.


----------



## rogerstg

Congrats on your purchase and getting into a road bike. I'm sure you'll have no problems getting up to speed on the lingo and the normal maintenance and adjustments. FWIW, I think the upgrade was worth it. You got a carbon fork instead of steel, it's a 9 speed instead of 8, the wheels are a better and all the other components seem to be a name brand which are normally a bit better (lighter) than no name or bike brand stuff. You definitely want to go clipless. When you fall, at least you're not going to scratch up a $2000 ride.


----------



## juicemansam

Nice review. Your experience is nearly the same my own. Last summer I trained for a triathlon that took place in September. I started out with a Walmart mountain bike (about 50 lbs and 10 speeds) and was very frustrated and tired of seeing the whole team disappear on the horizon. Like you, I had no clue about road bikes. I bought the 2007 Mirage Pro because of the price, the standard crank, and the aero-bars. The bike got me right behind the fast group in the team, and helped me complete my training and the triathlon. I learned a lot from that bike, but sadly it's a bit too big for me as is. With what I know now, I would should have purchased the 2008 Grand Record, the same bike for $50 more, with Tiagra/105 instead, and w/o the aero-bars I never used.

I definitely agree that the marketing could be more truthful. That that there's anything false, but the words will definitely mislead, information-wise, a cycling newbie.

I just noticed that the average price for the BD bikes is up by about $50-100. That's probably related to the value of the $ and it's relation to transportation.


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit

juicemansam said:


> I just noticed that the average price for the BD bikes is up by about $50-100. That's probably related to the value of the $ and it's relation to transportation.


True, I did notice that. But I think it has to do more with the "price point" items than most of the bikes.

These are the bikes that are SERIOUS Bang for the buck... Which also means the margin for profit is much thinner on these bikes than others.

I was trying to find one for my little brother, I was going to recommend the 
*Record* (when it was 499) because it was an unbranded Trek 1000.. Great Starter bike!
But then I saw the....
*Grand Record* for $60 with Tiagra shifters, 105 RD but same frame and crank... basically, and updated Trek 1200 

If you keep going up the list, you can find the best deal in each level
*Sora* - Record
*Tiagra* - Grand Record
*105* - Aero TT or Noir (Depends if you want to do TRI or CENT)
*ULT* - Windsor Knight... 100 more than it was 3 weeks ago... but still very good!
Or if you want a 105/ULT combo for 100 less.. get the Mercier Corvus.
DA - Mercier Draco.. Low in price, High in performance


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit

juicemansam said:


> I definitely agree that the marketing could be more truthful. That that there's anything false, but the words will definitely mislead, information-wise, a cycling newbie.



At times it makes me want to check out all the specs, but for the most part thats just marketing... If you are going to buy from online, then you need a sound resource or an LBS that wouldn't mind giving you up as a customer.

But, if you have looked at the site lately, Most bikes are coming on with photo galleries. They are displaying the key parts so you can search Online for the info. Overall I like that BD is taking the time to listen to our posts.:thumbsup:


----------



## juicemansam

20sMotoSpirit said:


> At times it makes me want to check out all the specs, but for the most part thats just marketing... If you are going to buy from online, then you need a sound resource or an LBS that wouldn't mind giving you up as a customer.
> 
> But, if you have looked at the site lately, Most bikes are coming on with photo galleries. They are displaying the key parts so you can search Online for the info. Overall I like that BD is taking the time to listen to our posts.:thumbsup:


I really do like what BD has done. If they had a brick and mortar store near by, I'd be there quite a bit, even to just browse around and look. Heck, I used to drive 50 miles up and 50 back just to browse a Fry's Electronics, and have only enough for gas and food.


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit

juicemansam said:


> I really do like what BD has done. If they had a brick and mortar store near by, I'd be there quite a bit, even to just browse around and look. Heck, I used to drive 50 miles up and 50 back just to browse a Fry's Electronics, and have only enough for gas and food.



True, Looking around and getting to touch the object is always a plus. But when it comes to a purchase I will always check online, if not always buy online, free Delivery.. no sales tax... even 10-15% off regular online prices... Its so much more convienent, especially if you know which products and specs are the right ones for you.

Here are just some of the sites I use and check.

craigslist.org - SF Bay!
steepandcheap.com - great site for clothing is that price till they run out of the item!
probikekit.com - In the UK, REALLY great... no sales tax and free shipping arrives in about 5 days (Chico, CA)


----------



## tennis5

nice review...thanks for the info. Stick around here and keep up your exercise on the bike...eventually you will probably want to upgrade it, but it should do the trick for getting you where you want to go for now. Since you are new at it, would probably be good to get the thing adjusted by your LBS...I have seen anywhere from $40 to $75 for an adjustment on BD bikes...but it would probably be well worth your money. Most guys who have owned a BD bike give nothing but positive reviews...there is always a few disgruntled ones, but there is always that no matter the brand. The main thing is that you get into the sport, enjoy it, and get in some awesome shape all at the same time. Enjoy!


----------



## charlie6460

tennis5 said:


> nice review...thanks for the info. Stick around here and keep up your exercise on the bike...eventually you will probably want to upgrade it, but it should do the trick for getting you where you want to go for now. Since you are new at it, would probably be good to get the thing adjusted by your LBS...I have seen anywhere from $40 to $75 for an adjustment on BD bikes...but it would probably be well worth your money. Most guys who have owned a BD bike give nothing but positive reviews...there is always a few disgruntled ones, but there is always that no matter the brand. The main thing is that you get into the sport, enjoy it, and get in some awesome shape all at the same time. Enjoy!



Yea I figured this was my first bike that in the end might become dedicated to the trainer or wrecked. I am actually involved in a local tri class for beginners. We spend some time on the trainer with the coach making adjustments to bike fits, so I feel comfortable on the bike fit front. 

I used to be a long distance runner (many years ago), so I am excited to see my endurance return.


----------



## mrchristian

Hey everyone! I've posted a couple of reviews of the Moto Mirage Pro which I purchased a couple years ago. My bike did not come with aerobars or 9-sp shifters (I have 8sp Sora), so I assume the model has changed. However, if you are thinking of purchasing a bike with RP15F rims laced to generic formula hubs, i'd say give it a pass. The wheels are really terrible-they pinch flat tubes regardless of tire choice, rim strips, or tube. I've took them to several shops and never really found a cure. I will never purchase a bike (regardless of manufacturer) with Alex wheels/rims on it again. Eventually replaced the wheelset with a very nice Mavic Aksium wheelset which solved all my problems, but cost me $200. 

If you are a complete novice, I implore you to go to a LBS and get fitted on a bike that you don't have to assemble. I'm pretty confident working with bikes (worked in a LBS). If you buy one of their cheaper bikes, you take a risk with some of the generic parts as they are chosen probably because they can get the best deal on them. I'd buy another Moto, but i'd get something with a Shimano/American Classic/Ritchey wheelset and not at the rock-bottem pricepoint. With anything, its buyer beware.

Everything else about the bike is perfectly fine, however. I have a couple thousand miles on mine and aside from the wheels, its been great. The 7005 Kinesis aluminum frame doesn't have any fancy tubing, and consequently isn't too comfortable as the ride is pretty harsh. Its really fine though, geometry is fairly relaxed and good for long periods of time. I just need to toughen up.  Like just about every manufacturers bike, the stock Kenda tires are very narrow, but wear like iron. I also ditched the stock saddle early on.

Pretty much most of my advice has been covered already. If you're a complete newbie, i'd probably go to a shop. If you want to experiment and take a little bit of a risk, you really can't find a better deal. Right now i'm eying the Motobecane Le Champion. Es mas deliciouso! Too bad I have no money...I need to wear some more parts out on my Mirage before I can justify it anyway.


----------



## rogerstg

mrchristian said:


> However, if you are thinking of purchasing a bike with RP15F rims laced to generic formula hubs, i'd say give it a pass. The wheels are really terrible-they *pinch flat *tubes regardless of tire choice, rim strips, or tube. I've took them to several shops and never really found a cure. I will never purchase a bike (regardless of manufacturer) with Alex wheels/rims on it again.


 
FWIW, pinch flats are generally caused by air pressure, road surface and tire issues - rarely the rim and never the hub.

I've got some of the cheapest Alex wheels on my winter and rain bikes and have had no problems with them.


----------



## mrchristian

rogerstg said:


> FWIW, pinch flats are generally caused by air pressure, road surface and tire issues - rarely the rim and never the hub.
> 
> I've got some of the cheapest Alex wheels on my winter and rain bikes and have had no problems with them.


A pinch flat occurs when the tube pinches between the rim and the tire bead. The rims that I had problems with were physically smaller in diameter than a normal 700cc tire (the bead of the tire bwould be completely loose on the rim) and would pinch the tubes and always have a snakebite puncture near the valve stem. Probably a result of REALLY shotty manufacturing.

NOTE: I was not installing the tubes incorrectly (although I initially thought I was). I took the wheels to three different shops and three separate mechanics ended up blowing up tubes. One even blew three tubes up in the store before giving up. Tried everything...Velox tape, rubber rim strips, electrical tape, different tubes, etc.

I also had Alex rims built up with formula hubs on my Marin Bolinas Ridge. I am by no means an agressive ride and ended up destroying them in a matter of months. My Mavic 117 rims on my FS have been solid for a year now and barely needed a little truing after several races, and many, many trail rides. When it comes to wheels, it really does pay to buy better products. Alex may have good products, but i've been burnt too many times to care.


----------



## charlie6460

Update:

After more riding and time on the bike my overall happiness with the bike is going down. I got rid of the cheap spd pedals that came with the bike as the “free” upgrade. I went with the Look Keo Classic. These new pedals are awesome! I replaced the set post with the profile design fast forward set post which has helped a lot in getting in and staying in the aero bars. I still feel like these “free” upgrade clip-on aero bars are very cheap in quality. I had to replace a tube on the front tire because the internal working of the valve came flying out and the tube wouldn’t hold any air. I had an LBS replace the tube for $15, and the quality of the new tube seems so much better. I am still plagued with automatic up shifting issues and other shifting issues on the rear derailleur. I will probably need to have it adjusted, but I feel like should have been adjusted correctly before it was shipped. I have tried to fix the issues by following suggestions on : http://sheldonbrown.com/derailer-adjustment.html but have had no luck. The excess cable from the front derailleur fell off. I am not sure if this will be a problem or not if it ever has to be adjusted. I am now currently looking at a Felt S32 and wish I had purchased that in the beginning instead of the Mirage Pro. 

On another note I had a friend who purchased a bike at the same time I did from bikesdirect.com. It was in the Sora class, but I cannot remember the name. He has similar shifting issues, but has also had crank problems shortly after receiving the bike to the point some parts had to be replaced which he had to buy. Bikesdirect.com did sell him the part but they wouldn’t cover it under warranty. I think the problem occurred 45 days after he got the bike with minimal time on the bike.


----------



## tennis5

Always a good idea to take your BD bike to an LBS for quick adjustments after you assemble it unless you are good at wrenching your own bike...this would probably eliminate most of the problems you are having. Even though I am pretty handy, I took mine before riding them and havent had any problems...cost me between $35-50, depending on the bike and the time of year I took it in (they run specials from time to time). 

As far as your components go, for $595 you cant really expect to get "Look Keo Classic" grade parts on your bike out of the box...upgrading is part of the deal in that price range. As far as purchasing the Felt S32 instead of this bike...well, there is really no comparison...you are talking $595 compared to $1399 ($1200 on sale at best) and Sora/Tiagra on yours compared to Dura Ace/Ultegra/105 on the Felt...same for the remainder of the components...and no doubt, there would have been componentry on the Felt you might not be happy with as well....I have a Felt and I changed a few things on it as well as my BD bikes. And for less money than the Felt, you could have gotten a Moto Nemesis Pro which is spec'd better than the Felt...not that it is a better bike...I love my Felt too...but let's compare apples to apples. No doubt, you would be much more happy with the Felt than the Mirage Pro....but by the same token, you would be much happier with a Nemesis Pro than with the Mirage Pro too. Hope this helps...


----------



## mrchristian

charlie6460 said:


> I had an LBS replace the tube for $15, and the quality of the new tube seems so much better. I am still plagued with automatic up shifting issues and other shifting issues on the rear derailleur. I will probably need to have it adjusted, but I feel like should have been adjusted correctly before it was shipped. I have tried to fix the issues by following suggestions on : http://sheldonbrown.com/derailer-adjustment.html but have had no luck. The excess cable from the front derailleur fell off. I am not sure if this will be a problem or not if it ever has to be adjusted. I am now currently looking at a Felt S32 and wish I had purchased that in the beginning instead of the Mirage Pro. .


Never fear, you are encountering whats known as cable stretch or housing compression. This happens to every brand regardless of manufacturer. Basically, I'd invest in a good stand before you try messing around or it can be frustrating, but not impossible. Park makes some good stuff. After tuning the rear derailleur a couple times, its usually good for a while and only needs minimal adjustment. Sounds like your indexing is off. Take it to a shop or print out these instructions and be super patient when messing with anything:

http://www.parktool.com/repair/readhowto.asp?id=64

The bikesdirect bikes get shipped in roughly the same conditions that most manufacturers ship their bikes to shops. When I worked in a shop I found a lot of problems when they come out of the box. Nothing is adjusted right, but its usually no big deal if you're used to working on bikes. This can be ultra frustrating if your completely new, which is why I don't really recommend these bikes to them. On top of that, its a crapshoot on finding the right size, unless you already know what size you generally ride (I ride a 58cm) Really, i'd have the shop tear apart everything and reassemble it all correctly (they usually charge around $60+) and set your mind at ease.


----------



## charlie6460

mrchristian said:


> Never fear, you are encountering whats known as cable stretch or housing compression. This happens to every brand regardless of manufacturer. Basically, i'd invest in a good stand before you try messing around or it can be frustrating. Park makes some good stuff.
> 
> First, place the chain in the smallest gear.


Thanks for the tip. I have been using my cycle ops trainer for rear derailleur adjustment instead of buying a stand. Using the trainer does seem to work well. The shifting has never worked like it should have, so my adjustments not working are very frustrating.


----------



## charlie6460

Well I broke down and dropped off my Mirage Pro to get it adjusted/ tuned up. For starters the bike is so new the fact that I have to do this is very frustrating! When I got it back it was in much better condition. A cable and housing or 2 had to be replaced. I asked the LBS specifically what the problems were. Some of the problems we related to my assembly of the bike, but most were related to components that were are already on the bike when I pulled it out of the box. Motobecane marketing scheme on how easy to out the bikes together are very misleading to say the least. I will not buy from them again because of this. It’s just not right what they do.


----------



## bfrinkus

*My Mirage Pro review as well...*

Yes, I'm new, no I'm not a BD automaton. Here is my unbiased review of my bike and experience with bikesdirect. If you don't have time to read the whole thing, I would buy from them again.

Like the OP, I had a hard time swallowing high prices of "entry-level" bikes at LBS. I rode many new and used bikes to determine the right size bike for me and begrudgingly ordered my Motobecane Mirage Pro 58cm. 

It's 2011, but the bike they sent me was clearly labeled a 2009. Good thing I didn't buy it cause it was the latest/greatest!

Bike delivered on time (4 days from order date, well within their window of 3-7 business days). They appeared to take great care in packaging as most things were adequately protected. It looks like the fork was dropped and damaged BEFORE shipment and I'm trying to get a replacement right now (I'll post followup on thier handling of this if notably good or bad).

Assembly and adjustment took WAY longer than expected. 25 min my butt, plan on 2-3 hours, most will be spent tweaking adjustments. FYI, I'm a career mechanic so I'm comfortable using tools and understand working relationships between moving parts. If you get this or any other BD bike, tighten all hardware, even stuff that came preassembled...lots of stuff tight enough to get me out the door, but would've failed after several miles.

A common complaint about these bikes is crappy paint that chips when touched. I completely disagree with this. During assembly/adjustment, I hit the frame several times with my ratchet and wedding band hard enough that I expected chipped paint. However, the paint withstood my abuse. Not saying that this is the best paint job, but it's not going to flake/chip unless you really knock the devil out of it.

Bike came with all parts necessary and, as advertised, included set of clip on pedals. It also included a set of aero bars which were not advertised as part of the deal. Bonus! I think they're pretty cheap, but they fit me good, that's all that matters.

Regarding weight, this 58cm Motobecane Mirage Pro weighs 22.6 lbs with all essential equipment including pedals and seat. This weight does not include aero bars, computer, extra tube, pump, water bottle or cage, etc. This is several lbs heavier than the bikes they advertised to compete with, but if you're a level of rider buying a bike with Sora/Tiagra equipment, you will NOT notice a 3 lb difference even on short competitive and/or group rides.

Hope this helps someone's decision!
Brad


----------

